# UK General Elections



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

BRITISH CITIZENS – YOUR RIGHT TO VOTE IN THE UK GENERAL ELECTION.

Are you in danger of losing your right to vote? Are you concerned about the exchange rate or your pension? If you don’t register in the next 4 weeks you will not be able to take part in the most contested British General Election since World War II. 

Find out more by coming to the VIRGEN DEL CARMEN CULTURAL CENTRE in Torrevieja’s central Calle RAMON GALLUD at 6 pm on WEDNESDAY 17th MARCH (ample car parking) where a team of English speaking experts will explain to you how important it is to vote and how you can cut through the paperwork to register in time. If you bring along your passport (or a copy with the number) and the details of your last address in the UK, the team will assist you with the form-filling there and then. Your vote will then count back in the Constituency where you used to live.

There are over 2 million people outside the UK not registered to vote. If you are one of them you will kick yourself if the Government elected is not of your choice!

Important Note

At the last count only 2% of expats in Spain were registered to vote. There are 2.5 million expats worldwide and the greatest concentration of British Citizen in the world living outside the UK is in Murcia, Alicante and Valencia. Many people do not realize that they can still vote (so long as they have not been away from the UK for more than 15 years). The right to vote comes with being a British Citizen and an adult. Even those incarcerate in prison in the UK can vote. Helpful websites:

About My Vote, produced by The Electoral Commission and Don't Leave Your Vote At Home

DON’T MISS THIS IMPORTANT MEETING!!! ENSURE YOUR RIGHT TO VOTE!!!

Centro Cultural “Virgen del Carmen” Wednesday 17th March at 18.00h


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

The fact that I can still vote in a General Election in a country where I have not spent 24 hours for 7/8 years seems totally completely crazy .... almost as crazy as allowing prisoners the right to vote! 

As a good democrat (small "d") I post it though.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Only problem with that Steve is that when you register,by law ,they can't send out the voting papers until 1 week before to prevent tampering, which means that If you do receive them ,you can't get them back in the req. time. Appointing a proxy to vote for you I think is a better bet.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> The fact that I can still vote in a General Election in a country where I have not spent 24 hours for 7/8 years seems totally completely crazy .... almost as crazy as allowing prisoners the right to vote!
> 
> As a good democrat (small "d") I post it though.


I agree with that entirely.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

The best made plans of mice and men, eh, Gus?


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> At the last count only 2% of expats in Spain were registered to vote


So I would have thought the message was clear. So why is the UK gov spending money?

I applaud your attitude Steve but if people want representation I would suggest 2 or 3 MPs representing the expat world should be voted in. They could represent the interests of the Expats. I for one would happily stand for such a position. 

My policies I feel would attract a strong vote: bigger guaranteed pensions for those not benefitting from the NHS, stronger pound and bigger navy. So with only three policies I could spend more time away from the house visiting my constituents on expenses. I would need lots of second home allowances of course 

Vote Nigel, you know it makes sense


----------

